# Brass screws in a planted tank



## ukapstt77 (1 Apr 2011)

Hello

Would it be ok if I use brass screws in my planted tank?

I want to screw my bog roots/wood to a flat piece of wood so that it stands up and doesnt get knocked over

Thx


----------



## howanic (1 Apr 2011)

not sure, but how about gluing it with aquarium silicone instead?


----------



## Gfish (1 Apr 2011)

I've used screws in a tank. I chose the green outdoor flooring screws but I'd think nothing about using a brass or steel screw. At the rate of which the head corrodes it can't be adding as much metal to a tank as chucking in fertiliser ? If youre worried about it though, just squeeze a drop of silicone over the screwhead once it's in screwed in.
Best of luck. Show us the result


----------



## bigmatt (1 Apr 2011)

Or superglue?  Cyanoacrylate is fish safe.  I use it all the time for this kind of thing!
Matt


----------



## dw1305 (1 Apr 2011)

Hi all,
If you want to be really sure they are entirely safe, you need the higher grade stainless steel screws  - 304 and 316 grade.
cheers Darrel


----------



## ukapstt77 (1 Apr 2011)

Thx guys 

I'll try and get a pic of it when it's done


----------

